# Ingredient List



## Kirsty101 (18/7/19)

Hi Guys this is a list of my Current Ingredients
I'm bored with all my current recipes can anyone suggest anything new and different Please
i Enjoy sweet fruits the most
TIA........

TFA BAVARIAN CREAM
FW BAVARIAN CREAM
TFA BAVARIAN CREAM
TFA BLACK CHERRY
TFA BLUEBERRY WILD
CAP BUBBLEGUM
FW CAKE BATTER DIP
FW CAKE BATTER DIP
FA CARAMEL
CAP CARAMEL
TFA CARAMEL CANDY
TFA CHAMPAGNE
TFA CHEESECAKE GRAHAM CRUST
TFA CINNAMON DANISH
CAP CINNAMON DANISH SWIRL
CAP CINNAMON DANISH SWIRL
TFA COCONUT
FA COCONUT
TFA COCONUT CANDY
INW COFFEE
TFA COTTON CANDY EM
FA CREAM FRESH
FA CREAM FRESH
TFA DIARY MILK
FA FOREST FRUIT MIX
TFA FRUIT CIRCLES
FA FUJI APPLE
CAP GLAZED DOUGHNUT
CAP GLAZED DOUGHNUT
CAP GOLDEN PINEAPPLE
FW GRAPE SODA
INW GRAPES
FW HAZELNUT
FA JAMAICA RHUM
CAP JELLY CANDY
TFA KIWI DOUBLE
TFA KOOLADA
FA LYCHEE
TFA MANGO
CAP NEW YORK CHEESECAKE V2
CAP NEW YORK CHEESECAKE V2
TFA PEACH JUICY
FA PEACH WHITE
FA PINEAPPLE
TFA PINEAPPLE JUICY
FA POLAR BLAST
TFA RASPBERRY SWEET
FW SALTED CARAMEL
INW SHISHA PINEAPPLE
INW SHISHA STRAWBERRY
TFA SOUR
TFA STRAWBERRY
TFA STRAWBERRY
TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE
TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE
CAP STRAWBERRY TAFFY
CAP SUGAR COOKIE V2
CAP SUGAR COOKIE V2
CAP SUPERSWEET
CAP SWEET CREAM
CAP SWEET LYCHEE
TFA SWEETENER
TFA SWEETENER
TFA SWEETENER
FA TIRAMISU
TFA TOASTED MARSHMALLOW
TFA VANILLA BEAN ICE CREAM
TFA VANILLA BEAN ICE CREAM
TFA VANILLA CUPCAKE
TFA VANILLA CUPCAKE
TFA VANILLA CUSTARD
FA VIENNA CREAM
FW WHITE CHOCOLATE
FA WHITE GRAPE
WS-23 20%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (18/7/19)

Hey @Kirsty101, hope you're doing well!! Just wondering if you tried the _What Can I Make_ feature on both alltheflavors.com and e-liquid-recipes.com? I personally prefer ATF as most of the popular recipes on ELR are quite dated but there are good recipes on both sites...

Just a note that it's important to add the flavours used in the most recipes to your own flavour lists as there are duplicates with incorrect naming schemes that don't bring up many search results. When you add flavours to your list on ELR you'll see the names pop up in an auto-complete text box.

So if there are multiple TPA Strawberry Ripe flavours coming up, choose the one that has the highest number in brackets... Also add the manufacturer code like CAP or TPA to the search if you're not finding the right flavour in the list.

Hope this helps you!! Let me know how it goes... I'll see if I can conjure something up from the list above in the mean time

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## takatatak (18/7/19)

If you're signed into these 2 sites then you can use these links to access the pages I mentioned...

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/whatcanimake

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?suggestions=1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gorvian (19/7/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hi Guys this is a list of my Current Ingredients
> I'm bored with all my current recipes can anyone suggest anything new and different Please
> i Enjoy sweet fruits the most
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (19/7/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hi Guys this is a list of my Current Ingredients
> 
> I am yet to try a sweet fruit recipe I actually like .. maybe you could recommend me a recipe ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/7/19)

@StompieZA any thoughts here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> @StompieZA any thoughts here?



So you can give my PMS recipe a go but the concentrates are different but should work. A very nice Peach, Mango and Strawberry Ice which i make alot and alot of forum members love.

So here is my revised recipe using your concentrates

TFA MANGO - 3.5%
TFA PEACH JUICY - 1.5%
INW SHISHA STRAWBERRY - 2%
WS-23 20% - 1%
CAP SUPERSWEET - 0.5%

SNV Approved but its better after around 3 days steep

Here is the link to my original recipe : https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2949305/PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry ICE

Im not 100% sure about TFA Mango as i only use CBD, FE and FLV so you might need to either up or down the % a little but should be good.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (19/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> So you can give my PMS recipe a go but the concentrates are different but should work. A very nice Peach, Mango and Strawberry Ice which i make alot and alot of forum members love.
> 
> So here is my revised recipe using your concentrates
> 
> ...


vouch! fantastic ADV recipe mixed for work colleagues.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/7/19)

you should try mixing the white grape, strawberry and kiwi. unfortunately i lost the recipe but recall it being a pretty good combo (also good with ice)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> you should try mixing the white grape, strawberry and kiwi. unfortunately i lost the recipe but recall it being a pretty good combo (also good with ice)



Would be very similar along the lines of NCV Trinity 

Give something along these lines a go

White grape - 1.5%
Strawberry - 5%
Kiwi - 2%
Super Sweet - 0.3%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (19/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> So you can give my PMS recipe a go but the concentrates are different but should work. A very nice Peach, Mango and Strawberry Ice which i make alot and alot of forum members love.
> 
> So here is my revised recipe using your concentrates
> 
> ...


Thanks ill give this a try tomorrow 
Sounds Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (19/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Would be very similar along the lines of NCV Trinity
> 
> Give something along these lines a go
> 
> ...


This also sounds awesome ill Deff mix this tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (19/7/19)

Some of My Favs

*****Icee Lychee from Rude Rudi -- Fa Fresh Cream 1%, Fa Lychee 3%, Cap Sweet Lychee 1%, WS-23 0.5%
*****Icee Berry Also Rude Rudi -- Fa Fresh Cream 1%, Fa Forest Fruit Mix 3%, WS-23 0.5%
*****Gummy Grapes -- TFA Champagne 0.5%, FA Fuji Apple 2.5%, INW Grapes 2.5%, CAP Jelly Candy 3%, Tfa Juicy Peach 2%, TFA Sour 0.7%, Cap Super Sweet 0.5%
****Better Betty Clone -- FA Forest Fruit 10%, Cap Supersweet 2%
****Zombie Blood -- Cap Jelly Candy 3%, INW Shisha Strawberry 2.5%, TFA Sour 2%, Cap Super Sweet 0.3%
*****Grape SOda -- FW Grape Soda 12%, Tfa Sour 2%, Tfa Champagne 1%, Tfa Cotton Candy EM 1%, Tfa Koolada 1%
****Blue Voodoo Clone --- TFA Juicy Peach 10%, TFA Raspberry Sweet 5%, Sweetener 5%
*****Sour Apple -- Fa Fuji Apple 3%, TFA Sour 3%, Cap Supersweet 1%
****Lava Smash -- Fa Strawberry 2.5%, Fa Jamaican Ruhm 2%, Fa Pineapple 1.25%, Fa Coconut 1% Fa Vienna Cream 1% 

I think the most of these Recipes are also from the forum sorry guys i forgot to right the creators names -- Im Bad like That

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wimmas (20/7/19)

Pitty you do not have Dragonfruit and plain marshmallow. You can mix a small batch of this and try it, it's an adaption of one of my old fruity recipes I used to love:

FA Fuji 3%
FA White Grape 2%
TFA Double Kiwi 1%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 3%
TFA Juicy Peach 2%
CAP Supersweet 1%
WS-23 20% @ 1% (optional for ice effect) 

You can SNV but the FA Fuji is quite harsh the first few days. To be honest this recipe eventually settles and becomes very flavourful after a few days. The Fuji and Supersweet make a nice sweet combo. If you have less of a sweet tooth you can lower the Supersweet a little, but I preferred it at 1%. I used to add a little Marshmallow as well, maybe you can add a few drops for FA Cream Fresh instead. Just helps blend the fruits and takes off the edge to add smoothness. 


Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

